# Happy New Years



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Everyone Happy New Years 2005

My New Years Resolution for Resolution 2005 is to not spend alot of money on props, to make everything myself and to have a great Halloween 2005.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yes, Happy New Year to everyone!

I am _so_ hung over right now it's ridonculous.


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

Even tho I'm a bit late, Happy New Year everyone! 

~~Bill~~


----------

